# Who is this JBI guy?



## JBI (May 4, 2010)

Morning Boys and Girls! In case you haven't figured it out yet... 'JBI' is 'John Drobysh'. In honor of my soon-to-start position with the fine State of New York, I requested a name change here on the BB. Trying to keep a low profile (at least for now...), and hopefully not embarrass my new bosses... too much.

So, why 'JBI'? It's short for John the Building Inspector. The local radio stations' Morning Show mixes classic rock with talk - not unlike Howard Sterns' show. I had called in one morning to correct an attorney who had just given some (let's say somewhat less than accurate) advice regarding building/zoning. The host asked my name, "John", and then asked what I did for a living, "I'm a Building Inspector". "OK, John the Building Inspector, thanks for calling." Shortly thereafter he started abbreviating it as JBI, and it stuck.

I have had people interrupt me in conversations with comments like "Didn't I hear you on WPDH this morning?" or "Aren't you that JBI gut I hear on the radio in the mornings?" I guess I have a distinctive voice... That's my story, and I'm sticking with it! ;-)


----------



## Mule (May 4, 2010)

The only thing that made me think hmmmmmmmmmmm was the avatar!

Smart move JBI or should I say JPA....John Pain in the..........


----------



## JBI (May 4, 2010)

Ain't that a kick in the head?


----------



## fatboy (May 4, 2010)

I did the same thing a few years back on the other forum, switched from my name to fatboy. Some of the not to kind things I say about the political aspects of our jobs made me think I might want to be a bit under the radar.


----------



## Bootleg (May 4, 2010)

I can understand and approve the change JBI.


----------



## mtlogcabin (May 4, 2010)

May I suggest a disclaimer in you signature

The opinions of the codes and other topics posted here by me are just that my opinion. Others are free to agree with my correct opinion or may formulate their own even though they will be wrong.


----------



## JBI (May 5, 2010)

mtlog - LMAO! Thanks, I needed a chuckle this morning...


----------



## Builder Bob (May 5, 2010)

JBI ---- word of advice, leave the place of employment out of the profile.... People then do not associate your name with the Town of Montgomery----I assume New York and Not Alabama


----------



## FM William Burns (May 5, 2010)

BB,

See you're a Dawg fan........ I sacked MR and intercepted a pass off him back in H.S. when he was at Boca Raton H.S.  My childhood friend is dating his step sister and he's a good head coach.  Hope you all do better this year in the SEC....a real conference : )


----------



## JBI (May 5, 2010)

B Bob - Thanks for the tip, and yes it's New York (could've also been PA from what I've heard...) I guess 'Montgomery' is a popular name for Towns and Counties (NY happens to have a Montgomery County as well, go figure). I was raised just outside of Monticello, NY (soft 'C' like cell phone), and found  out a while back that there are quite a few of them around the country as well. I'll probably just go with 'New York' and leave it at that... for now! (fiendish grin washes over face...)

FM W B - Didn't notice you addressed that last comment to Bob and couldn't figure out what the heck you were talking about! Funny part is, my kids school district took the Bulldog as their teams name as well, so part of the post fit, I just couldn't figure out how you knew that... LOL


----------



## jim baird (May 5, 2010)

please remember that whatever you say may be used as evidence against you.

:lol:


----------



## Bootleg (May 5, 2010)

jim baird said:
			
		

> please remember that whatever you say may be used as evidence against you.:lol:


jim,

Whatever you say will be used against you and that is NOT a laughing matter!


----------



## brudgers (May 6, 2010)

FM William Burns said:
			
		

> BB,See you're a Dawg fan........ I sacked MR and intercepted a pass off him back in H.S. when he was at Boca Raton H.S.  My childhood friend is dating his step sister and he's a good head coach.  Hope you all do better this year in the SEC....a real conference : )


Georgia will have a winning record...if they play Vandy six times.


----------

